# Railroad Hackney



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Has anyone visited Railroad in Hackney yet?

120-122 Morning Lane,Hackney, E9 6LH

This cafe has just recently opened and I'm keen to pay them a visit

Railroad website


----------

